# Maize



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

My chickens don't seem to like maize. For the last two weeks, every morning when I check and sort food out, the maize is always left in the bottom of the food dish or scratched into the floor. Is maize really important and is there an alternative? They're in a mixed food of maize, oyster shell, wheat, layer pellets and flaked cereals. Along with table scraps once a day. Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

I don't feed maize and figure that if they don't like it, it must not be too important. I add cracked corn & oatmeal to my feed and they love it.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you queenie. It's just one bag if food I bought when I first got them and the maize is in that. I shall have to get an alternative food as the maize seems to make up 85% of the bag.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wild birds don’t seem to like it either. It’s just a cheap filler at best.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Queenie said:


> I don't feed maize and figure that if they don't like it, it must not be too important. I add cracked corn & oatmeal to my feed and they love it.


Maize and Corn is the exact same thing


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I grew up calling maize and milo the same thing, too. My girls leave it until last but they do eventually eat it. They love the sprouts if any ever has a chance to sprout.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine are corn junkies.They even prefer it whole.

USA calls it corn.They rest of the world calls it maize.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I grew up close to the border of Old Mexico, so I got the non American translation.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It must not be the right texture or something. With mine I use 100% oat sweetfeed (stickiness), scratch, yeast, and calcium and shake it all together.


----------

